# 1997 Maxima Eats Alternators



## danjam47 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a 1997 Maxima GLE I bought used in 2004. It kills off an alternator every year or two. I believe it is the integrated voltage regulator that dies. What might be killing off the voltage regulator? Or, might it be the rectifier?

Right now, it just jumps back and forth between full charge and no charge. I held an inductive ammeter to the alternator output cable. For a while it was showing plenty of current that increased when I turned on the headlights. Then there was a change of sound and the current dropped right to zero.

When the first alternator died, the symptom was the lights would smoothly dim and brighten on a 5 second cycle.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Dan, Welcome to the forums. Here are the specs on the alternator for our cars. I take you to electrically inclined so here ya go. In bold you find the nissan part# and also the voltage output. Good Luck. 




Service Data and Specifications (SDS)
ALTERNATOR
Type
*LR1110-709B*
HITACHI make
Nominal rating V-A 12-110
Ground polarity Negative
Minimum revolution under no-load
(When 13.5 volts is applied) rpm
Less than 1,000
Hot output current
(When 13.5 volts is applied) A/rpm
More than 36/1,300
More than 85/2,500
More than 110/5,000
*Regulated output voltage V 14.1 - 14.7*
Minimum length of brush mm (in) 6.0 (0.236)
Brush spring pressure N (g, oz)
1.000 - 3.432
(102 - 350, 3.60 - 12.34)
Slip ring minimum outer diameter
mm (in)
26.0 (1.024)
Rotor (Field coil) resistance W 2.31


----------

